# Baby pigeon with worms



## chris999666 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got a baby pigeon thats got worms in his poo there only little ones but i can't seem to get rid of them. Has anyone got any advice on what works well and what sort of dosages i should be giving him he's about 3 weeks old.


----------



## chris999666 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=23687&stc=1&d=1335358264


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

use a dewormer for birds. read the directions. not sure what types you have there in the UK. but you can call around Im sure. what you are seeing is probably round worms so get a product that covers those.


----------



## chris999666 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris...please don't just get any wormer. Wormers with fenbendazole, or the generics of that drug, are toxic to pigeon and doves. So do ask when you are looking. Avoid any wormer that requires treatment of 3 days in a row. Wormers are poison and if you don't used the right one, can be deadly. Babies are especially at risk.
Find this one, if you can...

Moxidectin Plus - This wormer has all of the benefits of Moxidectin along with the added ingredient of praziquantel for tapeworm control, making this the best all-round wormer for pigeons. Developed by Dr. Colin Walker, "The Flying Vet." (Australian Pigeon Company)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do the worms look like? If you are seeing them in the poop without worming first, it could be tapeworm. Those are more likely to be passed in the droppings without worming. So if you can get it, the Moxidectin Plus that Charis mentioned would be a good choice, as it also will get the tape worms that many other wormers won't.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Is the baby actually feeling bad or losing a lot of weight because of this worm problem?
If it doesn't seem to be that urgent, maybe you could wait a couple more weeks until he gets a little older and stronger, then worm him.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

i would use Moxidectin , very safe , ive used it on a youngster in the nest .
im sure its for sale in the uk .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, Foy's says not to worm them until they're 4 months old. I mean it is a toxin that you are giving him. Worming too young isn't great, but if you are sure a bird has worms, they can do damage to him too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dublin boy said:


> i would use Moxidectin , very safe , ive used it on a youngster in the nest .
> im sure its for sale in the uk .



It's the Moxidectin Plus that kills tape worm, so knowing what they are would help. If it is tapeworm, regular Moxidectin won't kill them. And if they are coming out in the droppings they could be tapeworm. 

Are you sure these are worms you are seeing?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

chris999666 are you going to bring it to a vet , and get it tested ?


----------

